# Space between unit of time



## Hyperpolyglot

I know that tge common way to write I came at 7:30 is 7시 30분에 왔어요 without space between the number 7 and 시 and 30 and 분.
What if I want to write out the hangul? Do I need space between the number and the unit of time? 
Is it
일곱시 삼십분에 왔어요.
Or
일곱 시 삼십분 에 왔어요.


----------



## mink-shin

일곱시 삼십분
일곱 시 삼십 분
Both are constured as not wrong.


----------



## SKYEatVIC

Both are acceptable. as you wrote '7시' it can be translated '일곱시', using more commonly instead of '일곱 시'


----------

